# several issues about MLDv2



## guyong (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm testing MLDv2, but there seem to be some issues, could anyone confirm them?

RFC3810 clause 6.1 mentions there is a Source Retransmission Counter associated to each source, so that the merged report could contain the content that is interrupted by a new state change report. 

BUT, I didn't see this is implemented!

Regarding the 'Older Version Querier Present timer', the code is like this:

```
old_version_timer = (mli->mli_rv * mli->mli_qi) + mli->mli_qri;
while mli->mli_qri = maxdelay, and maxdelay = ntohs(mld->mld_maxdelay).
```

BUT, mld_maxdelay is in units of milliseconds (clause 5.1.3), I think it should be divided 1000 before it adds to old_version_timer.

According to RFC, a node MUST accept and process any Query whose IP Destination Address field contains *any* of the address (unicast or multicast) assigned to the interface on which the Query arrives.

BUT, I see the code only accept General Query addressed to FF02::1.


----------



## guyong (Jun 19, 2012)

P.S. I was talking about the the MLDv2 implementation in the FreeBSD kernel in post above.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 19, 2012)

You're probably better off asking this question at the freebsd-net mailing list, because that's where the developers are.


----------

